# Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions



## Ginger (Jul 13, 2002)

Our granddaughter is playing in a softball tournament there in August and they say the ballpark is on Disney property.  I called Disney World and they tell me the daily rate at Ft. Wilderness is $65 per day PLUS a $5 per day pet charge, for a total of $71 per day plus tax.  We will be there seven days.  They say that we can take the shuttle to the ballpark from Ft. Wilderness.  My question is, in your opinion, would this be worth the price, which will be well over $500 or can you suggest another park close by?  We have a 38' motorhome with a toad, so we can drive to the park.  What would you suggest?


----------



## David (Jul 14, 2002)

Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

There is a nice KOA close to Disney for < half the price, but Fort Wilderness is incomparable. If you aren't combining the campground with Disney attractions the best value may be the KOA.

I hope yoou have a nice stay.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 15, 2002)

Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Thanks, David for the info.  We will check the KOA to see if we can get reservations.


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Hey fellas,
I am new to the forum.  I have a familiy of four.  We travel with a 37 foot fifth wheel pulled by a Ford F250.  Is Ft Wilderness worth a one time good deal for the family?  Is it "Big Rig" friendly?  What is a reasonable budget for a family of four?  We are traveling with good friends in April '09.  Thanks for any info you might provide.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Sorry, but right now the KOA in Kissimmee is going for $65/night.  This was the KOA member rate.  I just spent over $300 there for 5 nights. They charge extra for cable.   $2/night and $4/night for wifi.  This is their busy season.   By the way, this rate was for the cheap back-in, in the back of the KOA.  The big premium pull through's go for more.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

There is a great public RV park North of Disney World (12 miles) that costs $15/night for water/electric and slightly more for full hook-ups.  We went there after leaving the Kissimmee KOA for 3 days.  The KOA was close to the Motel my  kid/grand kids were staying in during their trip to Disney World.  Convenient.

The public RV Park is called Bill Fredricks Park at Turkey Lake.  Check it out under Orlando, FL on line at www.RVparkreviews.com.  Great Public Park.  Reservations are required at KOA, Bill Fredricks or Ft Disney.


----------



## dggreer (Mar 3, 2008)

RE: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

If you go to Disney web site and look at their package deals the cost comes down considerable for the camping and attractions. Some package deals are quite attractive for staying at the fort and all transportation is free. lots to do at the campground.


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Thanks a million for the heads up.  We are an Air Force family.  Disney has some terrific military benefits right now.  Thanks to Walt Disney.     I stayed at Ft Wilderness as a young kid.  We had a blast.  I am not against saving money, but I am not against spending a bit more if my buckaroos have a terrific time.  I have just ordered a 37 ft Everest bunkhoue.  We tow with a Ford F250 PS.  Am I ok assuming most parks in the area will be friendly to bigger rigs?


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

You won't have anytrouble finding a site for your rig.  However;  in my opinion a 37 foot Everest is flat too heavy for a 3/4 ton Power Stroke.


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

DL...how much does your Hitchhiker II weigh?


----------



## PattieAM (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

There are scads of campgrounds in Kissimee/Clermont, FL, and being August, you can get good rates.  Ft. Wilderness is considered the best for anything Disney.  Traffic in the area can be rather congested at all hours!  You might find FW to be your 'less stressful' accommodations even though it is rather expensive.  I understand the shuttle is worth it!!!!


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

PattieAM
Thanks for the tips.  I know exactly what you mean when you say "less stressful".  It is all relative...Disney has some fantastic Military packages.  Ft Wilderness might be worth a bit more for my 4 yo.  and 3 yo.  They will have a ball.  I just hope my little 3/4 ton Ford can make it all the way down to FL from Little Rock, AR. :laugh:


----------



## Shorty (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

One thing that no one has brought up. Ft Wilderness is tight. By that I mean watch your corners, backing into many spots require your neibors being home so they can move a vehicle out of the way. Not ALL Ft Wilderness sites are like this, you may get lucky. We've been there a doz times or so.


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Great tip Shorty!!!  I would imagine most folks are at the park during the day, so that might be a tough situation.  Do you have children with you when you go to Ft Wilderness?  I have a 4 yo and a 3 yo.  I am guessing Disney caters to all ages.


----------



## Shorty (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

They do cater to all...even the old kids
We used to take the boats to the other hotels and used their pools and waiters...let the kids use the water slides, then move onto another resort the next day. They frown on that now.
Been taking the kids since they were small, now 12 & 15
honestly, we have more fun and much less congestion at Wild Adventures in Valdosta GA. Great place, real friendly and MUCH cheaper that Florida amusement parks.
Wild Adventures had rides for mine when they were 3-4 and still now.


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

I have been to the Wild Adventures.  Terrific park!!!  I think I will check the Disney box once and press on to much less expensive theme parks.  I can't wait until they are old enough for Yosemite, Yellowstone, and Mt Rushmore.   :laugh:


----------



## Shorty (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

It is nice now that they're older, but as they get older, they seem to be busier with sports which make it tougher to get away. We were in Disney right before Christmas and saw many children younger than yours, I asked the kids if they remember going to certain areas (character breakfast etc...)we took them when they were that age, they didn't remember any of it, even when we showed them the pictures. Told my bride that I think we took them when they were real young 'cause it was what we were 'supposed' to do. But, that was OK, I had fun anyway  :laugh: 

Have fun at Disney and wave as you go through Ocala


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

HEY Shorty we stayed in a camp ground just off 75  in Ocala  last year on our back from West Pl am Beach. real nice town and the manager of the CG was nice since she was closing as we pulled in, but she stay and ck. us in for the night.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

There is a campground right next door to Ft Wilderness called  Theme World.  Same Exit. Same Directions. Just 400 feet further down the road.  We stayed there Labor Day week & park was on 1/3 full.  
We are Passport America members and they are a participating  park.
Worth checking out.
Darlin


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Great tip Darling.  Do you have any children?  The website shows a few things for the kids to do.  Is there a tram to the park?  If not, how much was parking at Disney World?


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Hey Herkdrvr, it took me awhile to go through this thread again and see your question, sorry.  My HitchHiker weighs about 12 K lbs fully loaded.  That weight is about maximum for my "03" Dodge Cummins.  Just seems by looking at the Everest (big) that it would weigh about 4 K more than mine and would be too much for a 3/4 ton Ford PS.  I've seen lots of big 5er's (36/37/38 + ft) on the road being pulled by 3/4 ton trucks, but it just isn't too safe IF they are exceeding their towing capacity.  Remember you have to stop once you get rolling.  Also, it is hard on your drive train.  The fully loaded weight of your 3/4 ton (passengers, fuel, accessories) needs to be considered in the Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR).


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

There you go again DL, trying to convert another to Dodge...you own stock?  Don't tell anybody, I promised Hollis not to tell that he owns a FORD.  UGH!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Hey Jim, actually my Dodge wouldn't do a good job on a 37 foot 5er.  I think 3/4 ton diesels are too small to pull the BIG 5er's.   I think the 1 ton or bigger is a better fit.  Doesn't matter which brand.  BUT the Dodge Cummins smoke sure do smell better. :approve:  :bleh:   Hollis just doesn't know better so he's forgiven. :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Kids all grown. Just Honey & me.  We went to Seaworld.  So I don't know if there is tram to Disney.  But there is a nice Chineese place with sno crab legs for dinner called Aces.  Not too expensive, considering where you are.  It is about $7 for lunch & $10-11 for supper.
It just off US 27 on 192(orlo bronson hwy west) in the old Howard Johnson rest next to the hotel.  They have a beer & wine lic so no liquor.  Just about like 6-7 miles fron cg. Straight down 27.
Darlin


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Darling,
Thanks a million for the food recommendation.  The "Vibe" Braders love sea food!!!   :laugh: 

DL,
My Everest is labeled 330B.  I meassured it hitch pin to bumper at 36 ft.  I loaded it to the gills for a month long trip to CO.  It weighed in at 12K with 10 gal. fresh water and minimal liquids in the holding tanks.  I have run the numbers over and over.  My F250 has a solid capacity.  I have towed it now and have no issues with breaking or controlling the rig.  Thanks for the heads up though.  I tend to agree with you.  F350 or larger, but cost is an object at this point.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

If you want to go all out for seafood, there ia place called Angel's Lobster, Also on 192 but west of 4 .  
All you can eat lobster, mussles, sno crablegs, shrimp and all the regular stuff.
Early bird is about $25 till 6pm & $30-35 after 6pm till closiing about11pm. Sometimes they have a coupon in the free tourist coupon books.  I am getting hungry talking all bout this food.
Darlin


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

I love the early bird special.  E.B.S.  for short :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

Herkdrvr, 12 K should be no problem for your Ford.  Sorry your diesel smoke won't smell as good. 

I've been pulling 12 k lbs with 2 different Dodge Cummins Ram 2500's for 13 years.  My old "95" would pull it up any hill at 30 mph.  Much better with the "03" (70 mph).  

I have 2 hang ups.  Laundromats and small pickups towing BIG rigs.  I get carried away with the weight issue every so often.  Glad to hear you are checking the numbers.  Cost is always object with me.  

Enjoy your trip to Disney World.  We were just there last month with our son, his wife and girls.  Great fun.  He got his  discount tickets at the Shades of Green Military Hotel right on the Disney World property.  Parking was $11/day.   Wish I could have got them all Disney Tickets at the Florida resident rate, but didn't take a chance as they check the tickets and ID's closely and make you stick your finger on a electronic finger printer as you go in.  They check bags and backpacks closely too.  You can take food and water in with you.  Cost of food/drinks inside is totally out of sight.


----------



## Herkdrvr (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: Disney  Ft. Wilderness ?'s or Other Suggestions

I figured it would eventually break the bank.  I have a terrific back pack with a hide away camelback.  I am hoping I can smuggle in some water or Jack & Cokes :laugh:   I am sure Walt Disney himself would love a good drink right now.  Thanks a ton for the info on the tow numbers.  I just purchased a pair of Super Springs for my truck.  WOW...what a difference.


----------

